# Our sanctuary



## jilliburger (Dec 8, 2016)

This is our old girl.


----------



## IanH (Dec 8, 2016)

jilliburger said:


> This is our old girl.



Is the red one the towtruck???!!!!:lol-053:

Always liked the big ones though, better idea than buying a house in, say Spain, with this you have a house and it can be anywhere.


----------



## wildman (Dec 8, 2016)

The Brave is a cracking van built on a couple of railway lines, hee hee


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Dec 8, 2016)

Hey how Lovely, Where are you based/Headed  ?.
& what's the dogs name ?.


----------



## jilliburger (Dec 8, 2016)

IanH said:


> Is the red one the towtruck???!!!!:lol-053:
> 
> Always liked the big ones though, better idea than buying a house in, say Spain, with this you have a house and it can be anywhere.



LOL, I wish, that big old truck is a beauty too.  This was us in the summer at truckfest in Edinburgh.  And yeah, better than a time-share anyday!  We went to France in her last year, amazing!


----------



## Canalsman (Dec 8, 2016)

I think we may have met at Collobrieres - I recognise your 'van.

I have an Autotrail Dakota.


----------



## jilliburger (Dec 8, 2016)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Hey how Lovely, Where are you based/Headed  ?.
> & what's the dogs name ?.



Hi there, we are based in Glasgow and the Xmas pic was taken when we escaped to the Cairngorms last year.  The other pics are of us at truckfest with a friends old Mac, the canopy pic was the north coast of France last September and the other one is end of September this year at Girvan.  Our big old dog is called Rocko, but we call her Poo and she loves being on Winnie with us.:wave:


----------



## jilliburger (Dec 8, 2016)

POI Admin said:


> I think we may have met at Collobrieres - I recognise your 'van.
> 
> I have an Autotrail Dakota.



I would like to think it was us, but I don't think we actually went down that far.  Southern France is our next dream destination. :tongue:


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 8, 2016)

Fantastic big bus ,how many gallons to the mile.
PS you should not sit with your legs like that & do shave in the mornings.:lol-053::wave:


----------



## IanH (Dec 8, 2016)

*Cruise ship*



trevskoda said:


> Fantastic big bus ,how many gallons to the mile.
> PS you should not sit with your legs like that & do shave in the mornings.:lol-053::wave:



Our last cruise ship was using 7 tons/hr at 10kts, that works out to 170gallons per mile!!!!! It was 1150ft long, 1150/5280 = 0.21 miles long, so it used .21 x 170 = 37 gallons (nearly a 40 gallon drum) just to move its own length!!!!!!

So the bus is really very green!!:boat:


----------



## GreggBear (Dec 8, 2016)

jilliburger said:


> This is our old girl.



Its a beauty! looks more comfy than my house! Smart motor and just the right size too.:camper::dance::camper::dance::camper:


----------



## jilliburger (Dec 9, 2016)

trevskoda said:


> Fantastic big bus ,how many gallons to the mile.
> PS you should not sit with your legs like that & do shave in the mornings.:lol-053::wave:



LOL i taught her well!!!:dance:
We only get about 15 miles to the gallon, but we love her anyway!


----------



## phillybarbour (Dec 11, 2016)

Big girl looking good


----------



## The laird (Dec 11, 2016)

Bet th build quality is great.


----------

